# Stupid Ads



## Hyatt101 (Oct 30, 2012)

So, as you may know, I am searching for a bunny. I've been looking at some ads, one of which which we may end up purchasing from. 
I'm looking through the ads, and then I see one that says just this: "Rabbit for sale." No breed, age, gender, price, pictures, info, or any info about the seller. It just frustrates me when people don't put ANY info whatsoever. If I were making an ad, I would have lots and lots of info and pictures! 

Also, when I respond to an ad, are there any questions I should ask, especially on an ad that doesn't have a lot of info? The ad I responded to had a good amount of info (though I still wanted to know more) so are there any primary questions I should ask? 
Thank you!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

I would ask your parents. Since you are only 12 and need their money and transportation, I would involve them in the communicating with strangers ads, just to be safe. Are they on board with this plan? Last I knew they didn't have the financial means to get Taz to a vet or spay her so I feel like it's not our place to help you with these decisions, it should be your parents.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, they're doing contacting and are totally on board, which was why I felt it was okay to come on here.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2012)

Host of questions. Why are you selling, any genetics like maloclusion, how old, what sex, helathy, has bunny been to vet for check-up?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Got it  Thanks Larry!

We called one guy, but he just sounded like he didn't know the next thing about rabbits. I asked, "What breed are the rabbits?" and he said, "Oh well, I don' really know, there are a lot of breeds in 'em, no floppy eared rabbits, none of those, um, yeah." Ugh. 

We tried another person. She was great! She's going to send us pictures of a baby she thinks we might like based on what we told her. She knew her stuff, and asked me what I was looking for specifically (which I always like).


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay I'll go ahead and say it and be the bad guy in this...
Why are you trying to get another rabbit? Your parents will spend the money on buying another rabbit but they won't take Taz to the vet WHO HAS A BROKEN LEG? That doesn't seem very responsible for adults or you. 
You posted something a while ago about breeding one of your rabbits to another and some people talked you out of it because backyard breeding isn't a good idea. 
THIS getting a new rabbit is basically the same thing. You already have 4 and isn't that enough? 

Sure everyone loves baby bunnies, I know I do. But one of the GREAT things about rabbits is, they never grow out of the their cuteness. They stay small and adorable for their whole lives. So I don't really understand the need to get another one other than "I just want another rabbit." I want another rabbit ALL the time, but I don't get one because now is not the right time for me. So when I have days when I want another one I just spend lots of time with mine and the urge passes. 
You're not rescuing a rabbit, you're going to buy one and that doesn't do anything but make people who backyard breed think that its okay. 

I think that you should really think about this a little bit more and this will be the only thing I say about it. I just don't think its very responsible and I may be the only one, but as an adult I don't think its a very good call. 
But...Its up to you and your parents, not me and my opinions.


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with Morgan. In some ways you're sounding like the Octo-Mom.

Until each of your current rabbits is neutered & you've got at least a $250 emergency fund for them, it wouldn't be responsible to get another rabbit.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 30, 2012)

I understand everyone has their opinions, and I value them, but do not assume we have not considered every side to this. We've worked everything out, and Taz's leg is healed completely. And, this is not a selfish reason for wanting a rabbit. I know because I'm younger i will not be treated the same on here, but thats a risk I have to take. I built a cage for 2 rabbits, and I strongly feel that Taz needs a companion because her mother and sister (whom she had been sharing a cage with) both died abruptly. I know I can't say this without people thinking I'm just a selfish little kid. I am not; I want always what's best for my rabbits.
As I have said MANY times before, no harsh comments please. Orlena: I do not appreciate being called Octo-Mom. I don't need that. I don't mind honest opinions, but keep things respectful please.
I don't expect much from this comment so please just keep things respectful.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd really just appreciate some space on this please 
One of the things that disappoints me is that I sometimes, i'm on the fence about posting something on this forum, because I know there is always that comment that will just ruin your day. When we had issues with Taz, I didn't want to post about it even though I needed help because i knew people would judge. Not all of us have the fanciest cages, best top notch rabbit toys, treats, etc but it doesn't mean we're irresponsible.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 30, 2012)

Nobody here is being harsh. This has nothing to do with your age either. If these are your bunnys, you have to take the time to educate your parents if they are incharge of finances. 

Orlena is corrent in what she has said to you.
Your buns should be spayed/neutered before more are added. Have a fair amount of money set aside in case of emergency. What happens if one of your other rabbits gets ill? What if the new rabbit gets ill? It may not be selfish to want a rabbit, but it is selfish to want a rabbit and not provide medical attention for them. What if Taz and this new bunny dont bond? Will you have the room to house them seperate for life? You wont be able to just toss the new bunny in with Taz either, it will take time and patience to attempt to bond them, not to mention spay/neuter should be done first.

The people here are thinking on the rabbits side which may be against yours, so its sounding harsh. But you need to stop and think. Your parents need to stop and think. Please do the bunnys a favour and set aside some money for the necessities before you add to the household.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with all the other posters and Morgan I think it's great you spoke up, I was rethinking saying something too.

This has nothing to do with age or being too harsh, if you and your parents are not able to financially provide medical care to Taz, then you shouldn't get another bun. Period. It doesn't matter if you think Taz wants a friend or is lonely or whatever. 

I'm sorry you feel like peple aren't telling you what you want to hear.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

Its not about having a fancy cage and expensive toys. My rabbit lives in a pet store cage and lives in my cold kitchen but stays out of her cage for 20 hours a day. 
She doesn't have store bought toys, I make her toys from toilet paper rolls and paper towel rolls. 
She gets good food and lots of love and thats all that matters. 

I don't think you're understanding what we're trying to say. We're trying to make sure that you make an informed decision about getting a new rabbit. 

I agree with what Watermelons said. I don't agree with Orlena calling you what she did, that IS inappropriate. 

You shouldn't be on the fence about posting things. Sometimes people say things that don't agree with what you want, but sometimes its good to think about the things that those people say. I'm not saying that I'm right for not agreeing with you getting another bun, but I AM saying you should think about it more and realize that any number of things could happen to your buns or our buns for that matter. 
If you need help with something you should never feel like you can't post things. People will always tell you to take your buns to the vet, thats the smartest and safest thing to do because they can be so fragile. People will also not always agree with you, thats part of life. Sometimes it really sucks when someone doesn't see eye to eye with you, but its something that you have to get used to and learn to brush off. 

We're all just worried that something could happen and no one would be able to take the buns to the vet if they REALLY needed to go. I'm all for home healing, but somethings need to be seen by a professional. Like a broken leg, that should have gone to the vet. If you broke your arm or leg, would you want to go to the doctor? I should think so. 
Now, if you get a case of ear mites in one of your buns, thats something that you can fix at home. 

We're not trying to be mean or harsh. Sorry if it seems like it, but I don't think we think you're making an informed decision. Your parents should also know that there are things that should be done for the buns health and they have to pay for it, you should help to educate them.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 30, 2012)

:yeahthat:
I think I speak for all of us when I say I think you're a good kid. I understand that it might not be what you want to hear exactly, but sometimes that's just what needs to be heard. I almost got a Himalayan from a 4H breeder at school when the adoption with Maya wasn't working out quite like I wanted it to. I don't remember who said it, but I was told it seemed like I was rushing things and I should think it through a bit more. It wasn't what I WANTED to hear, but I'm glad I followed their advice, because I took a deep breath, stepped back, and just let things happen. And now I have my cuddlebug Maya! :bunnyheart

So what I'm saying is, the people on here generally know what they're talking about. You and I aren't adults. Most of them are, and they've been through a lot more than we have. I think it's a pretty good idea to listen to 'em.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2012)

If someone is being nasty, I'm the first to give them a hiding and call it to a mod's attention. The sentiment was one of concern for the bunnies well being which is the underlying theme of this site and almost everyone on it. By and far, the answers you received from all were directly addressed to your question. While I don't agree with the "octomom" naming, the question itself was legitimate and not really aimed at you lack of chronology, but one of more limited comprehension.


----------



## kmaben (Oct 31, 2012)

Larry I have no idea what you just said. And I used a thesaurus.


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 31, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> In some ways you're sounding like the Octo-Mom.


I did not call her the Octo-Mom, I just said there were some similarities that should make her think before getting more bunnies.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 31, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> *LakeCondo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > In some ways you're sounding like the Octo-Mom.
> ...



I can understand those similarities, but as a kid she may not understand it. And its probably not as severe as the octo mom, Christina doesn't have 14 rabbits, and she didn't get 8 at once!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 31, 2012)

kmaben wrote:


> Larry I have no idea what you just said. And I used a thesaurus.



Haha  




As for my oppinion on the matter, I have to agree with the others. Although, if you can't afford to get a bunny fixed, I'm not sure if it's entirely wrong if it's living on its own(speaking as one with two intact buns, I can't say); it'd be great to, but if you really couldn't afford it, well idk. I do think all does should be spayed, bucks, not necesarily. Take if from one who's intact doe is having some issues.. 
But if you know from the start that you won't be able to provide vet care in the case of an emergency or something serious, then I don't know that its wise to get another. Trust me, I've been there once with a bun and unable to get it the vet care it needed. Not cool. Taking on a bunny, you're responsible to do everything for it and its not fair to not allow it a home where it would receive that vet care.
I'd have 4 or 5 bunnies in an instant, but until I know that I can support them all with vet care etc. for their whole lives, I'm not getting more. I already have 2 buns who can't seem to ever get enough attention (in their minds, the lil' goofs!)


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 3, 2012)

Larry I have no idea what you just said. And I used a thesaurus.
^^
I think that's the first real laugh I've had on the forum!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

